# Betrug - Anzeige ins Ausland möglich?



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Nabend an euch alle,

habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe vor einem Monat bei einer Internetauktion von einem Deutschen eine Windows 2000 ersteigert für 70 Euro. Habe das Geld auch gleich überwiesen. Komme selber aus Österreich.

Leider kam die Ware nie an. Der Käufer teilte mir mit, er dürfe die Ware nicht mehr verkaufen und bot mir eine Rücküberweisung an. Er hat nicht nur an mich verkauft, sondern auch an andere. Keiner hat seine CD´s erhalten.

Manche haben aber wirklich ihr Geld zurück erhalten. ICH ABER NICHT!

Auch scheinen die Kontaktdaten nicht so ganz korrekt zu sein.

Besteht die Möglichkeit eine Anzeige wegen Betruges nach Deutschland wegen 70 Euro zu machen? WILL MEIN GELD!

Mittlerweile meldet er sich auch nicht mehr bei mir, sein Account ist gesperrt worden bei Onetwosold. Gibt es irgendeine Chance.

Ein Bekannter sagte mir, die Schadenssumme sei zu gering für eine länderübergreifende Strafverfolgung...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*....noch was*

Fühle mich einfach nur restlos verarscht. Meine Frage ist ob das ganze im Sande verläuft oder ob er wirklich was auf die "Eier" (tschuldigung liebe Admins... ist nicht der feine Ausdruck) bekommt.


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

mahlzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter sagte mir, die Schadenssumme sei zu gering für eine länderübergreifende Strafverfolgung...



Dein Bekannter sollte nicht falsch liegen. Anzeige kann man immer erstatten, wenn man sich betrogen fühlt. Bloss die Sinnhaftigkeit kann man dann auch schon vorher abschätzen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juli 2004)

Moin!

Hast Du dem Verkäufer eine Frist gesetzt und ihm mit Konsequenzen (Anzeige) gedroht?
Der Kauf ist auch schon länger her? Über 4 Wochen?!
Hört (liest) sich nicht gut. 

Probiers einfach aus. Selbst wenn es klappt mit der Anzeige, heißt das noch lange nicht, das Du Dein Geld zurückbekommst. Erfahrungsgemäß haben solche Leute noch mehr Gläubiger.

Schreib das Geld schon mal ab und lern daraus.
Es gibt z. B. Treuhandkonten, wenn  der Verkäufer das ablehnt, kommt sofort die rote Lampe.

Gruß

Stan


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juli 2004)

mahlzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Bekannter sagte mir, die Schadenssumme sei zu gering für eine länderübergreifende Strafverfolgung...


 Länderübergreifend wird das nur, wenn Du die Strafanzeige bei Deiner Polizeidienststelle zuhause erstattest. Schick doch die Strafanzeige an die Polizeidienststelle, die für den Wohnsitz des Betrügers zuständig ist (wenn Du die falsche raussuchst, nicht schlimm, die schicken das weiter). Erkläre Dich damit einverstanden, bei Rückfragen direkt per Post oder E-Mail kontaktiert zu werden. 

Im Übrigen hat Stan recht.

Nur: Wenn alle nur abschreiben, werd' ich auch Betrüger.   

Selbst wenn Dein Fall nicht offiziell berücksichtigt wird und nicht zur Verurteilung führt, weil Du als Zeuge zu weit weg bist: Er rundet das Bild vom Täter ab und könnte das i-Tüpfelchen sein, das doch noch zu schmerzhaften "..." führt  :bash:


----------

